# Fotografieren mit Spektiven



## Joachim (24. Jan. 2008)

Hallo Fotofreunde,

hat zufällig jemand Erfahrungen mit Spektiven und Digitalkameras wie einer FZ 30/50 oder auch Canon, Sony usw... ?

Bsp:





oder:




Quelle: jeweils www.foto-mundus.de (Shop)
Kleinere mit 5x bis 25x gibts schon für 140,- - damit sind Brennweiten bis 3000mm möglich

Es gibt natürlich auch Spektive mit 20-60X für 300-500,- mit schlicht gigantischen Brennweiten

Diese Teile wären ja auch was für Mond/Sternenhimmel Fotografie?! Oder eben Tierfotos?!

Beispiele gibts hier: (und ich verdien nix dran  )
http://www.foto-mundus.de/shop/spektive-digiscoping-naturfoto-c-338.html


----------

